# Just wondering!!



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all
i got an bearded dragon and his getting big for the small travelling case that i used to travel with him to the vets, so i need to invest another case for him as his getting big for it so i am wondering what people use for their reptiles?? thanks


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 17, 2016)

Why does it need to travel to the vets? Especially in a special case? How frequently does it go to the vet?

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 17, 2016)

As Jamie has said, why do you need a special case? As long as it can fit in one, we just use whatever tub with a lid we find, with an old wheat bag warmed up. But it's not that often we need to take it to the vet.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 17, 2016)

A pillow slip works well but i am never sure which colour is best!


----------



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 17, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Why does it need to travel to the vets? Especially in a special case? How frequently does it go to the vet?
> 
> Jamie



at the moment his just going to the vets, yearly for a checkup, but i just wondering if he does gets sick, what can i take him in? so i am just preparing in time, like just in case this occurs...

- - - Updated - - -



pinefamily said:


> As Jamie has said, why do you need a special case? As long as it can fit in one, we just use whatever tub with a lid we find, with an old wheat bag warmed up. But it's not that often we need to take it to the vet.



ok cool thanks...

- - - Updated - - -



Wokka said:


> A pillow slip works well but i am never sure which colour is best!



wow can you put them in a pillow slip? i thought that was only for snakes???


----------



## Wally (Apr 17, 2016)

Not sure if this thread is fair dinkum or not.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 17, 2016)

30L plastic tub with ventilation holes made using soldering iron.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 17, 2016)

Reptiles don't need to go to the vets, EVER, unless they are sick, and an ethical vet should make that clear to novice keepers. An otherwise normal, healthy reptile will tell the vet nothing more than it's normal and healthy, and a vet visit to find out the bleeding obvious will cost you a lot of money for absolutely nothing. As Wokka says, a nice clean pillowcase will do the job beautifully whenever you have to transport your animal.

Jamie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Don't forget to tie off the end of the pillow slip. Usually done by gathering together the open end and bending it double, ensuring no part of occupant has been included, then using severasl loops of cord or similar fabric to secure it. 



Wokka said:


> ...but i am never sure which colour is best!


Thanks mate... you just made my day!


----------



## Wokka (Apr 17, 2016)

Turn the pillow slip inside out, so no lose threads can entangle or cut the occupant!


----------



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wally said:


> Not sure if this thread is fair dinkum or not.



sorry for sounding crazy, just i am just a newbie; and i just want to take of my reptiles as best as i can...

- - - Updated - - -



Wokka said:


> Turn the pillow slip inside out, so no lose threads can entangle or cut the occupant!



ok cool thanks..

- - - Updated - - -



pythoninfinite said:


> Reptiles don't need to go to the vets, EVER, unless they are sick, and an ethical vet should make that clear to novice keepers. An otherwise normal, healthy reptile will tell the vet nothing more than it's normal and healthy, and a vet visit to find out the bleeding obvious will cost you a lot of money for absolutely nothing. As Wokka says, a nice clean pillowcase will do the job beautifully whenever you have to transport your animal.
> 
> Jamie



cool thanks mate, just i used to dogs and cats, but i am a beginner for looking after reptiles, i thought they need yearly visit so i know that i am on track and feeding them the right amount... thanks for the advise

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> Don't forget to tie off the end of the pillow slip. Usually done by gathering together the open end and bending it double, ensuring no part of occupant has been included, then using severasl loops of cord or similar fabric to secure it.
> 
> Thanks mate... you just made my day!



thanks for advice..


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 18, 2016)

The annual "health check up" for healthy reptiles is a totally pointless and potentially costly exercise. Dogs and cats go to the vet annually mainly for their necessary vaccinations, and other general assessments - heart, teeth, coat, weight etc are made at the same time. Our reptiles don't have vaccinations, and any assessments of good health should be obvious to the owner/keeper as the animal progresses through its life. If you've got an interest in, but don't feel confident to make such an assessment yourself, try and find someone nearby who can check the animal out and have a yarn with you occasionally. If you have any questions generally, this place is a good source of helpful info, and you'll find that most respondents to your questions will give you good advice. The good thing about APS is that if a member offers crappy or dangerous advice, the grumpy old men like myself will dump on them from a great height :evil:, so the advice you get will be subject to scrutiny by very experienced eyes. You will learn a lot here if you can carefully pick through any advice offered, but if you're not confident to do that yourself at this stage, we'll do it for you !

So...

1. regular vet visit not needed.
2. pillowcase is perfect for transport, turned inside out as Wokka suggests, and tied as Bluetongue1 recommends (strong rubber band is good). Place the pillowcase, with lizard, in a box so that no one sits on it or otherwise accidentally crushes the animal.
3. try and find an experienced fellow reptile keeper nearby to answer questions you may have as your keeping career moves forward. If not, refer here...

Jamie


----------



## pythonlover1984 (Apr 18, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> The annual "health check up" for healthy reptiles is a totally pointless and potentially costly exercise. Dogs and cats go to the vet annually mainly for their necessary vaccinations, and other general assessments - heart, teeth, coat, weight etc are made at the same time. Our reptiles don't have vaccinations, and any assessments of good health should be obvious to the owner/keeper as the animal progresses through its life. If you've got an interest in, but don't feel confident to make such an assessment yourself, try and find someone nearby who can check the animal out and have a yarn with you occasionally. If you have any questions generally, this place is a good source of helpful info, and you'll find that most respondents to your questions will give you good advice. The good thing about APS is that if a member offers crappy or dangerous advice, the grumpy old men like myself will dump on them from a great height :evil:, so the advice you get will be subject to scrutiny by very experienced eyes. You will learn a lot here if you can carefully pick through any advice offered, but if you're not confident to do that yourself at this stage, we'll do it for you !
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



ok thanks jamie, yeah i go once a month to a reptile club near cambeltown, they help me a lot there; i even got the presidents number so if anytime i am worried, i just msg or call her- that is the best thing i done, so i know about these little things.. and thanks for this website, i can read up to get some knowledge... and you guys help me with some information...


----------

